# Impossibile stampare con HP laserjet p1005 [RISOLTO]

## MajinJoko

'Sera a tutti,

scrivo perché ormai non so più dove sbattere la testa. Ho comprato oggi una stampante laser dell'hp, modello LaserJet P1005.

L'ho provata su Windows, quindi funziona.

Di solito stampo senza problemi sulla mia Hp Deskjet, quindi credo si possa dire che anche Cups e compagnia bella ci sono.

Ora, tento di installarla. Piango in turco e riesco ad installare sia i drivers di hplip che quelli consigliati di foo2zjs. In entrambi i casi la stampante viene riconosciuta, ma non stampa nulla, nemmeno la pagina di prova.

Ma andiamo con ordine.

Questo mi insospettisce:

 *Quote:*   

> # hp-testpage --device=hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.7)
> 
> Testpage Print Utility ver. 5.1
> ...

 

Strano, no? Se per test tengo spenta la stampante, il comando fallisce con l'errore "unable to communicate", quindi mi pare ben strano che a stampante accesa non trovi la coda di stampa. Difatti hp-levels riconosce correttamente il livello d'inchiostro.

Anzi, prima l'ha fatto (dicendomi correttamente il 100% del toner), mentre ora:

 *Quote:*   

>  # hp-levels 
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.7)
> 
> Supply Levels Utility ver. 1.3
> ...

 

Ma caspita! Ha funzionato qualche minuto fa!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ecco, l'ho spenta, ho fermato cups, l'ho riaccesa e:

 *Quote:*   

> # hp-levels 
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.7)
> 
> Supply Levels Utility ver. 1.3
> ...

 

Per controprova, ho avviato cups e ho riprovato il comando hp-levels. Stavolta ha funzionato!   :Question:   :Question: 

Comunque. Passiamo alle cose serie. Installo la stampante tramite hp-setup. Esso crea una nuova stampante in cups:

 *Quote:*   

> HP_LaserJet_P1005  	Descrizione: 
> 
> Posizione: 
> 
> Marca e modello: HP LaserJet P1005 Foomatic/hpijs-ZJS (recommended)
> ...

 

Mando la stampa della pagina di prova, resta in attesa un pò e poi il documento sparisce dalla coda di cups senza che la stampante abbia fatto "bif!"..

In /var/log/messages non ci sono errori di sorta. Mentre questo è l'error_log di cups:

 *Quote:*   

> I [16/Sep/2008:18:43:17 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11782)
> 
> I [16/Sep/2008:18:43:17 +0200] [Job 283] Adding start banner page "none".
> 
> I [16/Sep/2008:18:43:17 +0200] [Job 283] Adding end banner page "none".
> ...

 

Non sapendo più cosa fare qui, ho provato con i driver foo2xqx, consigliati per questa stampante. Li ho installati a mano (sul sito http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/ sconsigliano di utilizzare il pacchetto per gentoo), ho seguito la guida e infatti quando aggiungo la stampante in cups posso selezionare il driver "HP laserjet p1005 Foomatic/foo2xqx". Lo seleziono, finisco l'installazione e lancio la solita pagina di test.

L'unica riga che trovo in /var/log/messages è 

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 16 18:49:56 Onizuka foo2xqx-wrapper: foo2xqx-wrapper -r1200x600 -p9 -s7 -m1 -d1 -n1

 

Solo che ora la pagina resta in coda in eterno e nell'error_log di cups vedo decine di righe così:

 *Quote:*   

> I [16/Sep/2008:18:50:11 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12172)
> 
> I [16/Sep/2008:18:50:11 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12173)
> 
> I [16/Sep/2008:18:50:12 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12174)
> ...

 

Mentre mi trovo in questo stato, se lancio hp-testpage ottengo:

# *Quote:*   

>  hp-testpage --device=hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.7)
> 
> Testpage Print Utility ver. 5.1
> ...

 

Finalmente, in /var/log/messages ottengo un errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 16 18:50:48 Onizuka HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: io/hpmud/musb.c 1335: unable to write data hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: 45 second io timeout
> 
> Sep 16 18:51:33 Onizuka HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: io/hpmud/musb.c 1335: unable to write data hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: 45 second io timeout
> 
> Sep 16 18:52:18 Onizuka HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: io/hpmud/musb.c 1335: unable to write data hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM: 45 second io timeout
> ...

 

Infine, annullo la stampa, riapro nuovamente hp-testpage e..

 *Quote:*   

> # hp-testpage --device=hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0CJAM
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.7)
> 
> Testpage Print Utility ver. 5.1
> ...

 

Ma ovviamente non accade nulla.

Io sono davvero alla frutta. So che da regole del forum avrei dovuto trattare il problema di ognuno dei due drivers in due thread differenti, ma non vorrei che le cose fossero legate, e così posso fornirvi un quadro più completo. Spero possiate aiutarmi. Io per ora posso limitarmi a fare qualche danza propiziatoria. Ma, fra le altre cose, non è nemmeno un bello spettacolo..

Grazie a chiunque mi aiuti fin d'ora,

Michele

edit: sto seguendo questa pagina: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HP_LaserJet_1020

In pratica, prima durante l'installazione di foo2xqx non davo il comando "make install-hotplug".

Tuttavia non ho ottenuto nulla.

O meglio, ho "notato" che /dev/usb/lp0 dopo un pò sparisce senza motivo   :Exclamation: 

Questo il finale di /var/log/messages dopo che tento una stampa:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 16 20:01:10 Onizuka usblp0: nonzero write bulk status received: -108
> 
> Sep 16 20:01:10 Onizuka /etc/hotplug/usb/hpljP1005: foo2zjs: ... download failed.
> 
> Sep 16 20:01:10 Onizuka usblp0: removed
> ...

 

Ho controllato etc/hotplug/usb/hpljP1005, la parte interessante è:

 *Quote:*   

> log "loading HP LaserJet $MODEL firmware $fw to $_dev ..."
> 
>     # There is a timeout problem with udev and FC4, so spin it off.
> 
>     (
> ...

 

Quindi non carica il firmware.. infatti quando appena acceso tento il comando 

```
# cat /usr/share/foo2xqx/firmware/sihpP1005.dl > /dev/usb/lp0
```

(come da wiki) ottengo: *Quote:*   

> # cat /usr/share/foo2xqx/firmware/sihpP1005.dl > /dev/usb/lp0 
> 
> -su: /dev/usb/lp0: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata

 

sempre più buio totale.

----------

## GoraNz

ciao io avevo un problema simile con la mia stampante hp laserjet un pò piu datata della tua. ho risolto in questo modo: ho installato i driver foo2zjs come dalle istruzioni del sito http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/. dato che era una stampante usb ho tenuto conto soprattutto del comando make install-hotplug che come ho visto hai fatto anche tu, dopo ho installato i driver hplip e ho gestito la stampante da interfaccia grafica, dove come driver ho scelto quello nella directory scaricata del driver foo2zjs e tutto è andato ok. diciamo che da quello che mi hai detto te il problema è un pò diverso ma vorrei sapere alcune cose: il make install-hotplug ti va senza problemi? dopo che ti da quel 

```
Sep 16 20:01:10 Onizuka /etc/hotplug/usb/hpljP1005: foo2zjs: ... download failed.

Sep 16 20:01:10 Onizuka usblp0: removed 
```

hai controllato nel dmesg se ti dice qualcosa a proposito di questo "scollegamento" inspiegabile? ultima cosa anche se banale quando dai il 

```
./getweb 1005
```

te lo fa senza problemi oppure ti da qualche errore? o semplicemente non l'hai fatto e lo lasci fare al cups quando addi la stampante?

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao e grazie per la risposta!

Intanto ho RISOLTO. Sono impazzito per venirne a capo, ma in pratica la soluzione consiste nell'eliminare le regole di udev aggiunte dagli hplip. I driver foo2xqx hanno la loro regola di udev per inviare il firmware. In pratica quest'ultima andava in timeout perché prima veniva eseguita una regola di hplip che falliva. Da lì nascevano poi tutti i miei problemi.

 *Quote:*   

> il make install-hotplug ti va senza problemi?

 

Sì. O meglio, ha preteso delle estensioni di Vi, ma installato Vim tramite portage poi sono riuscito ad eseguire il comando.

Grazie mille per la risposta. Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene (peccato per la mia testa   :Very Happy: )

----------

## GoraNz

apposto allora immaginavo ci fosse qualche conflitto però pensavo piu in qualche cosa nell'installazione perchè come ti avevo detto a me i problemi sono sorti li  :Wink:  cmq meno male tutto ok

----------

